# Motor hochklappen?



## fischbär (29. April 2018)

Im Handbuch meines Boots steht, den Motor nur runtergeklappt zu transportieren. Allerdings sehe ich auf der Straße fast nur hochgeklappte Motoren. Was ist richtig?


----------



## tomsen83 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Motor hochklappen?*

Gibt spezielle stützen um den Motor im hochgetrimmten Zustand auf dem Trailer zu transportieren. Ohne diese auf gar keinen Fall zu empfehlen. Die Belastung auf den Spiegel ist sonst viel zu groß...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Motor hochklappen?*

Die Belastung auf den Spiegel kann doch kaum größer sein, als wenn ich mit dem Boot von Welle zu Welle jage und auch das hält das Boot üblicherweise aus. 

Die Stütze entlastet vor allem die Trimmeinheit und deren Hydraulik, bzw. bei manuellem Kippen des Motors, den kleinen Bolzen, der ihn oben hält.

Ich fahre auch immer mit hoch getrimmtem Motor und setze zur Unterstützung einen Weichholzklotz  zwischen den Schaft und den Spiegel.

Hab mal ein Bild angefügt.


----------



## Astacus74 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Motor hochklappen?*

Hallo Fischbär,

Zitat: Im Handbuch meines Boots steht, den Motor nur runtergeklappt zu transportieren.

Das sollte die Antwort auf deine Frage sein. Der Hersteller hat sich da bestimmt was bei gedacht, den solltest du Fragen.

Gruß Frank

P.s. Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt dein Boot ist, aber wenn noch Garantie drauf ist du den Motor hochklappst und dir der Spiegel wegreißt freut sich der Händler entweder teure Reparatur oder neues Boot.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Motor hochklappen?*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo Fischbär,
> 
> Zitat: Im Handbuch meines Boots steht, den Motor nur runtergeklappt zu transportieren.
> 
> ...



Der Händler des Bootes hat sich zumindest eines gedacht:"Mir doch egal, wer die kaputte Finne oder das defekte Unterwassserteil zahlt"

Also wie der TO bereits anmerkte, fahren fast alle Bootsbesitzer mit hochgeklapptem Motor durch die Gegend. 

Sollen die alle unbelehrbar sein?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2018)

*AW: Motor hochklappen?*

Die Sache ist doch einfach:
Fanghaken und Klappgelenk sind nicht auf schwere Dauerbelastung ausgelegt, deswegen sagt der Hersteller da nicht noch mit rumrumpeln. Das Boot interessiert auch nicht.

Wenn man selber zusätzliche Unterstützungen anbringt (hochbinden,Holzkeil,Balken etc.) ist doch alles super.


----------



## rhinefisher (29. April 2018)

*AW: Motor hochklappen?*

Hi!
Da ich schon sehr lange mit Booten rummache, habe ich einige male die Auswirkungen von Aufsetzern gesehen.
Das sind fast immer richtig kapitale Schäden bis hin zum Totalschaden.
Bis heute vermute ich heftiges Aufsetzen als Grund für den Abriß meines Boston Whalers.
Nie wieder werde ich mit abgesenkten Motoren trailern.... .
Einen passenden Holzklotz drunter und fertich!
Petri


----------



## fischbär (29. April 2018)

*AW: Motor hochklappen?*

Wie soll das aufsetzen? Ist doch massig Platz.


----------



## rhinefisher (29. April 2018)

*AW: Motor hochklappen?*

Schlaglöcher? Bordsteine? Bodenwellen?
Bei mir wars ein tiefes Schlagloch auf einer französichen Autobahn.
Allerdings war ich auch recht flott unterwegs... .


----------



## fischbär (29. April 2018)

*AW: Motor hochklappen?*

Das muss ich mal beobachten!


----------

